# Economics on the Electrical PE exam



## ee_4_pe (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if they realy do ask economics questions on the exam? I just realized I had skipped the topic  (and I want to know how hard I should try to review it over the next week)?

Thanks


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2007)

I took the test in April '07. There was one pure engineering economics question in the morning session. The NCEES sample test is a good representation for the level of difficulty.

Jim


----------



## benbo (Oct 18, 2007)

ee_4_pe said:


> Does anyone know if they realy do ask economics questions on the exam? I just realized I had skipped the topic  (and I want to know how hard I should try to review it over the next week)?
> Thanks


Yes, in EE you will get a couple simple economics questions.


----------



## ee_4_pe (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you both for the replies. Do you know if the EERM is a good reference for those?


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you'll find PE Notes - Miscellaneous a good summary of what a PE needs to know about Economic Analysis - there's not much.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2007)

ee_4_pe said:


> Thank you both for the replies. Do you know if the EERM is a good reference for those?



The EERM has everything you should need. Know how to apply the time value of money equations and you should be fine. You'll only see one or two questions on this but they should be easy points. I did about half of the practice problems for that chapter of the EERM and I think I spent too much time on it.

Jim


----------



## benbo (Oct 18, 2007)

That PENotes summary looks pretty good. I don't know how much critical path stuff they are going to ask EEs, but it can't hurt to know the basics. The EERM is a good reference but probably a little more than you need. Know how to use those tables in the back of the EERM (PV factor tables) for the simpler cash flow problems.

Check out the types of problems on the NCEES exam. They are representative.


----------



## ee_4_pe (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you SOOOOO much. You guys are the BEST!!! Extremely helpful and relevant advice. I must recommend this to my engineering friends.


----------



## jdd18vm (Oct 21, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I think you'll find PE Notes - Miscellaneous a good summary of what a PE needs to know about Economic Analysis - there's not much.


sray is there another way to get these notes?

John


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 22, 2007)

jdd18vm said:


> sray is there another way to get these notes?
> John


Take a look at the PE Notes Wiki Post. There's a "magic link" that avoids the need to enter a password. Create the identity and then you're good to go forever.


----------

